# New Sage/Virtuoso or used SR80/RR45?



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

I have several options to buy an entry level grinder to accompany my Gaggia Baby and Aeropress in my mornings.

I have seen two new grinders, Baratza Virtuoso and Sage Smart Grinder for about 150. Also, someone on the forum advertised a Brasilia RR45 for 120+delivery and SanRemo SR80 for 170 on the internet.

What would you buy?

Thanks for the advise.

Cheers


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Virtuoso will be best for espresso & aeropress switching. I'd rule out the commercial grinders for your purposes.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

funinacup said:


> Virtuoso will be best for espresso & aeropress switching. I'd rule out the commercial grinders for your purposes.


Thanks, just what I thought. But you know, some people always recommend bigger burrs


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

funinacup said:


> Virtuoso will be best for espresso & aeropress switching. I'd rule out the commercial grinders for your purposes.


Any particular reason why? Adjustment is no problem on the bigger commercials and they are much better on the espresso end.

Just out of interest of your opinion, postage is still only a maybe on my rr45 sale anyway.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry Dylan, not trying to detract from your sale. In my experience I find the Baratza grinders very good at switching between espresso & filter due to little retention and ease of adjustment. I have used bigger grinders like Mazzer et al for brewed and not enjoyed the adjustment process, waste and most importantly, flavour (for brewed) although they will certainly be better at Espresso than the wee ones. I think the wee ones are better for a variety of grinds.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The key thing is the ops preference, the rr45 will decent job at brewed but not fantastic, however it will totally outshine the Baratza at espresso, which the virtuoso is not that great at.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

funinacup said:


> Sorry Dylan, not trying to detract from your sale. In my experience I find the Baratza grinders very good at switching between espresso & filter due to little retention and ease of adjustment. I have used bigger grinders like Mazzer et al for brewed and not enjoyed the adjustment process, waste and most importantly, flavour (for brewed) although they will certainly be better at Espresso than the wee ones. I think the wee ones are better for a variety of grinds.


I dont mean to suggest that at all, any buyer should have a good basis of opinion to buy with, and in addition its going to be at least a few days before I find enough packaging to post it so its really not detracting at all.

The reason for my question is simply that I have found adjustment of commercials very simple indeed, and in this case really not that much different to the way the Virtuoso adjusts.

As CC said its the preference and usage that matters, if brewed is the more common use then the space saving and aesthetics may well make the virtuoso a better buy. But if the OP if seriously interested in espresso then the Virtuoso is the wrong way to go.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I've used a Virtuoso for espresso. It does grind fine enough, but you only have the bottom few settings to play with and the notches mean you can't make fine adjustments to fine tune. My Virtuoso is now used exclusively for brewed, for which it is excellent.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

It seems people on this forum prefer commercial but old machines. I first thought I would go for a new Baratza/Sage entry level grinder, but now I am not sure&#8230; Still, it is difficult to imagine my kitchen with a commercial grinder!! Should I? Despite some of these grinders have more than 10 years?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A new commercial grinder will cost you in the region of £600+, but S/H they come down to £150-300. When faced with the choice between buying a new domestic grinder (£150-£400+) or an old commercial you weigh up a few things.

Size/looks - Generally better with the domestic machine

Grind quality - Commercials all day, domestic grinders with smaller burrs struggle to compete. For many grind quality is the main factor to consider.

ease of use - Again better with the domestic machines, aimed at the user who wants to pull one shot. But with mods commercials can be almost as easy to use.

For some people the looks (be it the decision of you or your partner) are very important, and something that skirts a good middle ground like the Mignon (looks great, grinds really well) is the top buy. Others chase perection in the cup, and this goes up in to the territory of buying grinders like the Eureka Mythos, Compak K10 and even the several thousand pounds worth of Versalab+mods.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Dylan said:


> A new commercial grinder will cost you in the region of £600+, but S/H they come down to £150-300. When faced with the choice between buying a new domestic grinder (£150-£400+) or an old commercial you weigh up a few things.
> 
> Size/looks - Generally better with the domestic machine
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a clear explanation. If you finally decide you are willing to ship your RR45 I will definitively consider it (although I am really tempted to upgrade asap with some handy options)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No problem, and I'll update the sale as soon as I find packing, but go for whatever suits you best obviously.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No brainer rr45 every time IMO


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd love a second hand commercial grinder but my cupboards only have 42cm clearance so that pretty much scuppers those plans. It even rules out a fair number of coffee machines.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------

